# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk Mahkum Dayaktan Öldü

## bozok

*Türk Mahkum Dayaktan üldü*

*11.08.2009 / haberler.com*



*Resmi büyütmek için tıklayın*

Belçika'da Hapishanede Hayatını Kaybeden Tutuklu Mikail Tekin'e Yapılan Otopsi Sonunda, ülüm Nedeninin *"Fiziksel şiddet"* Olduğu Belirlendi

Belçika'da hapishanede hayatını kaybeden tutuklu Mikail Tekin'e yapılan otopsi sonunda, ölüm nedeninin *"fiziksel şiddet"* olduğu belirlendi. 

Belçika'nın Jamioulx hapishanesinde geçen cumartesi günü hayatını kaybeden tutuklu Mikail Tekin'e yapılan otopsi sonunda, ölüm nedeninin *"fiziksel şiddet"* olduğu belirlendi. 

Türk vatandaşı olduğu belirtilen ve bir trafik polisiyle tartışmaktan 7 Ağustosta gözaltına alındığı bildirilen Tekin'in (31) ölümü üzerine hapishane yönetimi bir açıklama yaparak, ölüm nedenini *"yemek yerken boğulma"* olarak duyurmuş, ancak diğer mahkumlar, nedenin *"tecrit hücresine nakil sırasında işkence"* olduğunu savunarak isyan hareketi başlatmıştı. 

Savcılık, yapılan otopsi sonunda Tekin'in vücudunda şiddetten kaynaklanan yara izleri tespit edildiğini açıkladı ve 3 gardiyanı sorguya aldı. 

Savcılık, olayla ilgili soruşturmanın devam ettiğini bildiriyor. 

Jamioulx hapishanesinin gardiyanları, 3 arkadaşlarının sorguya çekilmesi üzerine bugün grev başlattı. Hapishanede 280 yatak kapasitesine karşın, 440 tutuklu bulunduğu belirtiliyor. 

Belçika İnsan Hakları Derneği (LDH), ülkedeki insan hakları ihlallerinin giderek arttığına işaret eden kapsamlı yıllık raporunu bu yıl başında açıklamıştı. 

*"Başka ülkelerde insan hakları söz konusu olduğunda çok konuşan Belçika'nın kendine miyop baktığını"* ifade eden LDH, bu ülkede bazı temel hak ve hürriyetlerin saygı görmediğini savunmuştu. 

LDH, Avrupa Konseyi ve BM kurumlarının da Belçika'yı uzun yıllardır uyardığını hatırlatmıştı. Avrupa Konseyi İnsan Hakları Komisyonu da, sürekli denetlemelerin ardından, Belçika'daki hapishanelerin durumunun *"içler acısı"* olduğunu tekrarlıyor. 

...

Belçika hapishanelerinde 8 bin 200 yatak kapasitesine karşın, 10 bin tutuklu veya mahkum barındırılıyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'den Belçika'ya nota* 



*Türkiye'nin, Belçika'nın Jamioulx hapishanesinde geçen cumartesi hayatını kaybeden Mikail Tekin isimli Türk vatandaşının ölümüyle ilgili olarak bu ülkeye nota verdiği öğrenildi*
 

Dışişleri Bakanlığı, hem Ankara'da, hem de Brüksel'de eş zamanlı olarak olayla ilgili girişimlerde bulundu.

Ankara, Belçika makamlarından Tekin'in ölüm nedeninin araştırılmasını ve olayın en kısa zamanda aydınlatılmasını istiyor.

Bu arada Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'nun, bugün konuya ilişkin olarak Belçikalı muhatabı Yves Leterme'yle bir telefon görüşmesi yaptığı öğrenildi.

Davutoğlu, 14 Temmuz'da Dışişleri Bakanlığı görevine başlayan Leterme'e, Tekin'in ölüm nedeninin araştırılması için kendisinin özel ilgisini beklediklerini belirterek, soruşturmanın tüm tarafları tatmin edecek bir şekilde bir an önce sonuçlandırılmasını istedi.


*Tekin'in ölümü*

Türk vatandaşı Tekin (31), geçen cuma günü cuma namazı çıkışında polis memurlarıyla bir tartışma çerçevesinde gözaltına alınmış, bilinen sağlık sorunlarına rağmen, henüz net olarak açıklanmayan gerekçelerle adli bir karar olmadan doğrudan hapishaneye kapatılmıştı.

Hapishane yönetimi, ertesi gün Tekin'in ailesini arayarak, *"yemek yerken boğulduğunu ve öldüğünü"* bildirmiş, cesedin bir an önce teslim alınmasını istemişti.

Ailenin ve hapishanedeki şahit mahkumların tepkileri üzerine Savcılık olaya el koymuş, pazar günü yapılan otopside, Tekin'in* "fiziksel şiddet"* nedeniyle öldüğü anlaşılmış ve açıklanmıştı.

Savcılık, olayla ilgili 3 gardiyanı sorgu altına almış, hapishanenin diğer gardiyanları, arkadaşlarına destek amacıyla grev başlatmıştı.

Grevin son bulması, gözaltındaki gardiyanların hiçbir suçlama veya disiplin cezasına hedef olmadan salıverilmelerinin ardından tartışma ve tepkiler devam ediyor.



13.08.2009 - VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Sabıkalı*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*15 Ağustos 2009*




*BİZ değil, Sabancı Ailesi’nin Belçika’daki malum dava nedeniyle tuttuğu avukat Fernand Schmitz daha 2005 yılında söylemişti, “Belçika bir muz cumhuriyetidir” diye. Bu “devlet olma haysiyetinden mahrum” ülkeler için kullanılan bir terimdir ve ne yazık ki 179 yaşına gelmiş Belçika için doğrudur.*


Ne *“Kralı yok”* diyoruz, ne *“demokratik değil”* iddiasındayız, ne de *“askeri, polisi zayıf”* demek niyetindeyiz.

Elbet mahkemesi de var, basını da, üniversiteleri de... 

*Mikail Tekin* isimli bir *Türk’*ün *Jamioux Hapishanesi’*nde maruz kaldığı işkence sonucu ölmesi, *Türkiye* dahil her ülkede rastlanabilen bireysel bir olay gibi görünseydi, *“Bu da var”* der geçerdik. 

*Mikail Tekin*’in suçu polisle tartışmakmış. ünce karakola götürülmüş, sonra hapishaneye konmuş. Orada üç gardiyan öylesine dövmüşler ve işkence yapmışlar ki, *31* yaşındaki adam, dayanamayıp ölmüş.

*Türkler* onların gözünde üçüncü sınıf mahluk ya... Ailesine mecburen bilgi vermişler ama doğruyu söylememişler. *“Yemek yerken boğuldu”* demişler. 

*üldüren* gardiyanlar hakkında da hiçbir işlem yapmamışlar. 

Bir bakıma bunda hayret edilecek bir şey yok, çünkü *Belçika*, tarihiyle de *sabıkalı*, haliyle de *sabıkalı* bir ülke*...*

Tarihiyle sabıkalı, çünkü “*1870’lerden başlayıp 40 yıl süreyle Kongo’da 4 ila 15 milyon arasında insanın ölümüne sebep olmanın”* hesabını hala vermiş değil. (Semih İdiz, 4 Kasım 2005 Milliyet)

Ama utanmadan *Türkler Ermenileri soykırıma uğrattı* diye parlamentodan karar çıkartabiliyor.

*“Haliyle”* de sabıkalı dedik değil mi? İsterseniz sayalım:

O ülkede yaşayan *Turan üakır* isimli bir *Türk, Mikail Tekin’*den şanslıydı. Onun da başından *1996* yılında aynen *Tekin’*inki gibi bir olay geçti. Polisle tartıştı diye tutuklandı. O akşam nezarethanede ağır işkenceye maruz kaldı. O kadar ki sabah hastaneye kaldırmaya mecbur oldular. On gün tedavi gördü. Ama sağlığı hiç düzelmedi. Görme ve işitme kaybına uğradı, nefes darlığından kurtulamadı. Dişleri zaten o dayak sırasında dökülmüştü. Hakkını aramak için her yere başvurdu ama sonuç alamadı. O kadar ki döven polislerin ifadesi dahi hiç alınmadı. Kendisine yapılan muamelenin *“ırkçı”* bir anlayıştan kaynaklandığını ileri sürdü, dinletemedi.

Neticede *Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi*’ne başvurdu. Dediklerinin hepsinin doğru olduğunu ispat etti ve *Belçika’*yı *15 bin Euro* tazminata mahkÃ»m ettirdi.

*Belçika’*nın bu konudaki sabıkası eski yıllara da uzandığı için *Avrupa Konseyi’*nin *İşkenceyi ünleme Komitesi* daha *2002* yılı sonunda verdiği raporda *“hapishanelerde ve polis karakollarındaki işkencelere son verilmesini”* bir kere daha istedi.

Bir kere daha diyoruz, çünkü *Belçika hükümetinin* önüne ilk değil, bundan ayrı olarak *Birleşmiş Milletler*’in *“İşkenceyle Mücadele Komitesi”* tarafından da *6*’ncı defa konan talep bu idi. Ama *Mikail Tekin* olayının da gösterdiği gibi hala hiçbir şey değişmedi.

Bakın daha *üzdemir Sabancı* cinayeti sanığı *Fehriye Erdal*’ı kaçacağını bile bile salıvermelerinden, *Abdi İpekçi* cinayeti sanığı *Yalçın üzbey*’i alenen korumalarından söz etmedik. Buna *“muz cumhuriyeti”* diyen haksız mı?

...

----------

